# AWN - AWN Holdings



## System (7 April 2013)

Arowana International Limited (AWN) was formerly known as Intelligent Solar Limited (ISL).


----------



## robusta (24 February 2014)

This is now a interesting business. AWN now own a portfolio of businesses in education (NZ), diagnostics and testing (AUS) and events industries (Singapore). The strategy is to  buy strong cash flows at a decent price and growing the businesses. Unlike private equity they have no imperative to exit and can also reinvest earnings without using excessive leverage.

There is not much history yet but the MD, Kevin Chin seems to be a good operator. 

Picked up parcel in my SMSF a while back, it could be a good growth story.


----------



## robusta (27 February 2014)

Early days yet but they seem to be proceeding as advertised in the prospectus, so far...

Half year results out today.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20140227/pdf/42n1f95hw452nt.pdf

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20140227/pdf/42n1fdl0mcyk1f.pdf


----------



## robusta (1 March 2014)

Now I'm confused  I missed the AFR article yesterday but saw the announced clarification.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20140228/pdf/42n2nbt5fzzgn7.pdf

Why the spike in the share price? While the education business is the jewel in the crown surely a spin off would not warrant a re-rating of this magnitude. I know there is not much liquidity but still don't get it.


----------



## robusta (2 June 2014)

Really starting to like the way management treat shareholders, they listed at somewhere near $0.36 have paid $0.0325 in dividends with a further $0.02 (all unfranked) announced today along with a nice off market share buy back at at least $0.90

All this in a touch over a year.


----------



## robusta (30 July 2014)

AWN getting into the funds management business.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20140730/pdf/42r45npysp289w.pdf

With a market cap of $130 mil, $85 mil in cash, the Inteuri holding valued at $64.7 mil the admittedly small Diagnostic Testing division and the Events and Training division come for free, plus management have a good record of making money.


----------



## robusta (28 July 2015)

Story on the special opportunity fund.

http://www.afr.com/business/banking...significant-investor-visa-pie-20150721-gih1gz


----------



## greggles (4 May 2018)

Arowana International currently up around 35% this morning to 39c. With no news out other than an Initial Director's Internet Notice released this morning I can see a speeding ticket coming from the ASX today.

Anyone familiar with AWN and have a view on what might be happening here?


----------



## System (26 June 2020)

On June 26th, 2020, Arowana International Limited changed its name to AWN Holdings Limited.


----------



## System (17 November 2021)

On November 16th, 2021, AWN Holdings Limited (AWN) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, after security holders resolved to remove AWN from the Official List.


----------

